# Best/Cheapest Uber car with the updated 2000 or newer requirements



## Guest (Mar 26, 2015)

What are the best options now? Could you buy a $1000 car and make enough to cover it before it dies?


----------



## rtaatl (Jul 3, 2014)

It's probably a little more than $1K, but at times I wish I still had my 2000 Nissan Maxima. Those things just wouldn't die. The fuel economy mproved to almost 30mpg highway after 200K miles on it and I never felt like it lost power after 8.5 years of ownership. For what it was at the time it offered decent room and acceleration. Miss that car...would be good to kick around when I'm not driving the one for my car service.


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

Are you saying a 2000 model year car would be accepted with current requirements?


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

UberXTampa said:


> Are you saying a 2000 model year car would be accepted with current requirements?


POST # 3 /@UberXTampa : Leftcoastal
Bison has
Witnessed #[F]Uber San Diego having
a Pageful O'Specs. Read all about it on
Tweeterverse Channel #[F]UberHooptie.

#[F]UberHooptie is a UnWhollyOwned
Subsidiary of Bisonic Enterprises, LLC.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Casuale Haberdasher said:


> POST # 3 /@UberXTampa : Leftcoastal
> Bison has
> Witnessed #[F]Uber San Diego having
> a Pageful O'Specs. Read all about it on
> ...


Your posts get more and more bizarre by the day. Have they already legalized marijuana in Florida?


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

elelegido said:


> Your posts get more and more bizarre by the day. Have they already legalized marijuana in Florida?


POST # 5 /elelegido : Beloved Bison has
"Been Different"
since Before Southpaw Wheelgunner
owned Cowboy Boots.


chrisprabhu said:


> What are the best options now? Could you buy a $1000 car and make enough to cover it before it dies?


POST # 1 /chrisprabhu : "Prabhu- bly."
Bemused
Bison apologizes in advance.

Bison chortling over Self Amusement.
Bison needs to "get out" more.


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2015)

UberXTampa said:


> Are you saying a 2000 model year car would be accepted with current requirements?


Yes


----------



## elcanon (Feb 6, 2015)

I suppose a 2000 Toyota Echo will get the job done. Most on the road probably already have 250,000+ miles. Uber on!


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2015)

elcanon said:


> I suppose a 2000 Toyota Echo will get the job done. Most on the road probably already have 250,000+ miles. Uber on!


Hey this Echo looks perfect! I'd never even heard of it before. I wonder if pax would complain because it's too small in the back?


----------



## flashgordonnc (Oct 24, 2014)

chrisprabhu said:


> What are the best options now? Could you buy a $1000 car and make enough to cover it before it dies?


Have you gotten your answer yet? Lol.
If so, please steer me as I have the same question.
Consumerreports.org has a non-subscriber article on this subject.
Welcome to the world of Uberpeople.net


----------



## Million Miler (May 2, 2015)

Forget Consumer Reports… what a joke. Personally I'd buy whatever they don't like...


----------



## Fauxknight (Aug 12, 2014)

Echo is probably a bit too small, I'd stick with something one step larger like a Corolla.

Yeah, Consumer Reports is all over the place, they hate the Prius, but it always scores well. I loved the article where they showed the C was numerically superior to an Insight, but recommended you buy the Insight anyways because they liked it better.


----------



## Million Miler (May 2, 2015)

I know folks who won't buy a toaster without consulting CR. I think it's time some people grew a pair and get out into the real world...


----------



## DrJeecheroo (Feb 12, 2015)

Casuale Haberdasher said:


> POST # 3 /@UberXTampa : Leftcoastal
> Bison has
> Witnessed #[F]Uber San Diego having
> a Pageful O'Specs. Read all about it on
> ...


BTW How is Bisonic Enterprises quarterlies doings?


----------



## Million Miler (May 2, 2015)

DrJeecheroo said:


> BTW How is Bisonic Enterprises quarterlies doings?


I heard they are headed for the same lofty prices Enron is enjoying right now&#8230; but that's just a rumor i heard from a Lyft driver...


----------



## bondad (Apr 4, 2015)

If you drive both uber and lyft you will need a 2003 or newer for lyft. I've been wondering the same thing. I can find a 2003 or 2004 Accord or Corolla in Denver for about $3,000 give or take. I currently drive a 2004 Honda Pilot that's in excellent condition with 150,000 miles. Depreciation is around 2 cents per mile. I drive uber x only on surge, XL when non-surge and Lyft at all times (I run both apps). It's been serving me well.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

Million Miler said:


> I heard they are headed for the same lofty prices Enron is enjoying right now&#8230; but that's just a rumor i heard from a Lyft driver...


POST # 15 / Million Miler :
POST # 16 / bondad : Ahoy and Welcome
to the UP.Net Forums
from Sunny and Blue-skied Marco Island
on Florida's Wild SouthWest Coast.

UPNF was set up as a Searchable Data-
base with 264,000 Posts & Replies from
almost 14,000 Members on 5 Continents
compiled over the last 389 Days. It truly
Represents the Wisdom of the Combined
Membership, without which Your Chances
of $uccess are unlikely.

First, Read Intensively AND Extensively.
Second, Contribute to Existing Threads
so that the Exposure of Your Content can
be assessed by Notables and Well-Known
Members. These are the People Most Like-
ly to Help You in the Future and look for-
ward to what You have to Say. Lastly, 
with Attention Paid to Steps 1 and 2
you'll be Ready to Threadstart AND en-
joy having Those You Respect look for-
ward to Your Topics of Discussion.

As for My Feelings towards #[F]Uber,
just scroll back through Many of My
Posts: I pull no punches. Just Last Year
they received the Dubious Distinction
of 6th Most Hated Co. in America! Oh,
yeah... there are a Multitude of Reasons
that Lawsuits are Ongoing against them
in Every City, State and Country they
Operate in.

Own a Copy of Orwell's
"1984"? The parallels are frightening.

Use #[F]Uber.
Don't let #[F]Uber use You.
Mentoring Bison, over and out.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

elelegido said:


> Your posts get more and more bizarre by the day. Have they already legalized marijuana in Florida?


Its just the way that Casuale Haberdasher indulges.

He has developed "hash patches". Which for a Bison is quite a painful way to imbibe. But it does keep him at that fine point between just plain crazy or kooky a lot more dependably.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

chrisprabhu said:


> Hey this Echo looks perfect! I'd never even heard of it before. I wonder if pax would complain because it's too small in the back?


Have a sit in the back and ask yourself if you would pay for the ride. Don't consider how little folk will be paying.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

chrisprabhu said:


> What are the best options now? Could you buy a $1000 car and make enough to cover it before it dies?


There ya go! All that a $4.00 ride buys in Beijing!


----------

